# what this stuff called where you are



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

We have a product here that's called 'panel ploče' which translates as 'panel panel' because 'ploče' means panel.
It's an edged glued panel that's veneered on both sides.

I would like to know if there is a common name for it in English, and also was wondering if it's suitable for drawer construction. I can't see why it wouldn't be, but you never know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have seen that in Australia as well.

I think it was called veneered lami-panel?

I will check Bunnings tomorrow - strips of pine with veneer facing?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Gav

UK term is blockboard or laminboard. The difference is that lamin board has much thinner laminae (hence "lamin")

Regards

Phil


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers for that fellas, looks like blockboard is the most common name for it, with some places calling it sandwich board.

Seems people still use it for cabinets and drawers so it's a go for my project.
I'm done using chipboard and MDF unless I get it for free.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
sandwich board, that's what we call it in the states, used all the time for Int. doors.and at one time use for furniture...

==


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I've always known it to be lumber core plywood.


----------

